# .177 Gamo Match Air rifle with scope



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Gamo Match air rifle with 4X scope, MATCH TRIGGER, PELLETS AND EXCELLENT CONDITION, ASKING $150 SHIPPED TO 48 STATES


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

s.p.f.


----------

